# Its a Smokin' Good Thang bbq competition in Tecumseh, Oklahoma



## delarosa74868 (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone else cooking in it?  This will be my first competition to cook in.  Its close to my house so I figured I'd give it a shot.  I was just going to judge but I thought it would be fun to cook instead.  Its a KCBS event, so I hope I dont get smoked by all the big boys!  Im only cooking ribs and chicken also.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck!  And dont forget the Qview!


----------



## neumsky (Jun 8, 2011)

Is'nt that where Mary Fallins from?


----------



## jared101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me know how it goes, that is pretty close for me too, but i am no where near ready to compete.  Still pretty green...


----------



## delarosa74868 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm still pretty green myself, but I had a blast! I placed 16th out of 27 teams with my ribs. I was thinking I would be dead last, so 16th felt like first to me! My chicken came in 22nd place, my chicken sucks anyways so I didn't care. Lol


----------



## jared101 (Jun 18, 2011)

I admire you for going out there and trying.  I would really like to try sometime.  What kind of smoker do you have?  Also, i don't really know how the competition scene quite works, but one day.


----------



## delarosa74868 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's a smoker that I built out of an old propane tank.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck 

I do not know how anyone can judge them events. I went to a small one years ago in Grants pass ore. It was just a community fair kind of thing and every piece of meat i tried was my favorite while i was eating it.









Karl


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats watch out comps are addicting.


----------

